# From cvsup to SVN



## Sylhouette (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello all.
I use csup now to update the ports and source trees of my servers.

I like to switch to SVN , but i can not find a real good page that explains the changes needed to update my source tree with svn.
Or my search skills are not that good 

Secondly, i run a cvsup server now for my own servers with the cvsup-mirror port.
How can i set up my own svn server so that i do not have to bother the FreeBSD servers with all off my source and ports tree updates.

And my third question.
Is the ports tree update able through svn or is this goning to stay at cvsup.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ironmikie (Aug 17, 2009)

First answer: maybe this will help you: http://svn.freebsd.org/
Second answer: i'll quess that will be the same as csup, but don't know for sure.
Third answer: you could have a look at portsnap, which is in the bae.


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 17, 2009)

#1
i asked myself the same question days ago. checking /usr/src/Makefile.inc1 and searching for "SVN" revealed that `# make update` can only update /usr/src: just set the variables you need in /etc/make.conf


#3
again, you can't update ports with svn and `# make update`, but there could be a svn repository to checkout manually... don't know that, sorry


----------



## phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

Everything you need to know about Subversion and how it is used by the FreeBSD Project, including how to checkout and update /usr/src, is listed in the wiki.  

You'll need to remove /usr/src/* first.  Then do a *svn co* of the correct branch.  After that, keeping it up-to-date is as simple as `# cd /usr/src; svn update`

FreeBSD 8.0 will include support in /etc/make.conf for selecting either CVS or SVN for keeping /usr/src up-to-date.  Then, you can use the normal `# cd /usr/src; make update` process for keeping the source tree up-to-date.

For the ports tree, have a look at portsnap(8), if you want to get away from csup/cvsup.


----------



## Sylhouette (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers!

I do not want to go away from cvsup, but i just wanted to try the new way of updating the source tree, to get the feeling.

In case freebsd will turn there back on old ways to do things.


Thanks again
regards,
Johan


----------



## Alt (Aug 19, 2009)

Why not use portsnap ?


----------



## Sylhouette (Aug 19, 2009)

the reason i not use portsnap is that it leaves old ports in the tree.
Also removed files stay in( that was my first finding, when i started using portsnap.)
So i still use csup, because it works and works well.

the reaseon i would go to SVN is that SVN is now used by the FreeBSD team also, but as it turns out only for the src tree.

regards,
Johan


----------

